# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأثنين 1 مارس 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين الأول من مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م.




#مجاهد الدوش 

#الصدي

#المريخ يواجه هلال الساحل..وغياب مفاجئ لكبار النجوم.
#غضب في لجنة المسابقات بسبب التاجيل المستمر  لمباريات الهلال
#قناة الملاعب تسلم الاتحاد 5 مليار جنيه امس
#عمر الفاروق: سلمنا اتحاد الكره 45 مليار في اربع سنوات لنقل الممتاز.
#إقبال ضعيف على العضوية الإلكترونية بنادي المريخ.
#العضوية الإلكترونية فتح باب جديد للتزوير في المريخ. 
#المريخ المثخن بالصراعات الإدارية يصارع البحارة عصر اليوم.
#اللجنة الثلاثية المكلفة بحل الأزمة المريخية تقر بفشلها بسبب التدخل السافر لشداد.
#ابوجبل : نجحنا في إقناع الكاف بأداء المريخ لمباراته أمام سيمبا الثالثة عصرا.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... المشكلة في شداد وليس سوداكال.

#الاحمرالوهاج

#اتحاد جماهير المريخ سودكال فاقد للاخلاق الرياضية. 
#ود الياس يجب رحيل كل اعضاء المجلس الحالي... والاحمر يختبر توليفتة الافريقية امام هلال الساحل عصرا.
#على اسد : خروج (سوداكال) من السجن ازم الموقف بالنادي. 
#اسد : لست سعيدا لما يحدث في المريخ.
#تدريبات تاهيلية لعماد الصينى...
#إنطلاق العضوية الإلكترونية بنادي المريخ.
#بسبب (البث) الكاف يغرم المريخ (40) الف دولار.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الـمـــريــخ يلاحق الصدارة ويصطدم بالبحَّارة

  يستأنف المريخ رحلة الدفاع عن لقب الدوري الممتاز  عند الساعة (3:45) من  عصر اليوم الإثنين أمام "هلال الساحل" لحساب الأسبوع الثالث عشر على أرضية  ملعب "إستاد الهلال".

 وكان الأحمر قد كسب الجولة السابقة أمام "أهلي الخرطوم" بهدفي "تيري"  و"كرنقو" ورفع رصيده إلى "22" نقطة في المركز الثالث، ويبحث أبناء المدرب  التونسي - النابي عن مواصلة الانتصارات مع التحضير للمواجهة المُنتظرة أمام  "سيمبا التنزاني" يوم السبت السادس من مارس المقبل لحساب مباريات المجموعة  الأولى من أبطال إفريقيا على "الجوهرة الزرقاء".

  ويطمح "النابي" إلى ملاحقة الصدارة مع تحضير عناصر الفريق بدنياً وذهنياً  وخططياً للاستحقاقات القادمة لاسيما وان الأحمر يفتقد إلى خدمات عدد كبير  من اللاعبين لمختلف الظروف ما يفرض على الجهاز الفني المزيد من الحرص  والتحسب للمستجدات.

 في المقابل يهدف "البحَّارة" إلى خطف النقاط الثلاث و العودة إلى سكة  الانتصارات بعد ست جولات خاسرة إنتهت بتعادل الفريق أمام "هلال الأُبيِّض"  بهدف لمثله في الأسبوع الأخير، ويملك "الساحلي" في رصيده "17" نقطة.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ في “بروفة” أخيرة قبل لقاء سيمبا في دوري الأبطال الإفريقي 

  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
النابي يسعى إلى مواصلة السير المتزن قبل مواجهة سيمبا بعد أيامٍ.
سيكون المريخ أمام اختبارٍ جديدًا بالدوري السوداني الممتاز عصر اليوم، الأثنين، ضمن المرحلة الثانية عشر من المنافسة.



ويتطّلع المريخ عندما يواجه هلال الساحل إلى مواصلة مسيرة الانتصارات في الدوري السوداني الممتاز والتقدّم إلى المركز الأوّل.
والجمعة، استعاد فريق المريخ التوازن وعاد إلى طريق الانتصارات بعد  تعادلين مخيبين للآمال وقاعدته، قبل أنّ يحصد العلامة الكاملة ويستعيد  المركز الثاني بفارق نقاطٍ قليلة عن الندّ التقليدي.
وتنفّس مدرب المريخ التونسي، نصر الدين النابي، الصعداء، بعدما حقق فوزه الأوّل مع الأحمر بعد توليه المهمة الفنية للفريق.



وجاءت  العلامة الكاملة بعد سقوطٍ في جولتين على التوالي أمام الخرطوم الوطني  والشرطة القضارف، ثمّ خسارتين على التوالي بدوري أبطال إفريقيا أمام الأهلي  المصري وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي.
ولم يذق الأحمر الانتصار إلاّ بعد مرور أربع جولاتٍ على التوالي في جميع المنافسات التي يلعب فيها.
وفي الجانب الآخر، يسعى هلال الساحل إلى العودة إلى سكّة الانتصارات بعد غيابٍ عنها في المراحل الماضية.
وحقق ممثل بورتسودان في الدوري الممتاز حتى اللحظة خمسة انتصارات،  وتعادلين، وخمسة هزائم، ما جعلته يتراجع إلى المراكز الثامن بالدوري  الممتاز.
وتعثّر هلال الساحل في المرحلة الماضية أمام هلال الأبيض، لكنّه ليتقوقع في المركز الثامن.
ويأمل الفريق الشهير بـ”البحارة” الاستفاقة سريعًا والعودة من جديد  للمنافسة على المراكز المؤهلة إلى التمثيل الخارجي قبل نهاية الدورة  الأولى.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يوضح للجماهير حقيقة الوضع الإداري في المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




كمال شداد
دارت  مواجهة بين فئة من جماهير نادي المريخ، أطلقت على نفسها "اتحاد جماهير  المريخ"، والدكتور كمال شداد، رئيس مجلس اتحاد الكرة السوداني، اليوم  السبت.

وبدأ المريخ منح العضوية بكل مسمياتها، للمشاركة في الجمعيتين العموميتين المقبلتين، لإجازة النظام الأساسي والجمعية الانتخابية.

وقال  شداد، إن اتحاده لا علاقة له بنادي المريخ بحكم الاستقلالية، التي يشدد  عليها الفيفا، مشيرا إلى أنهم تدخلوا في بداية المشكلة الإدارية.

وأكد شداد أن الفيفا غير معني بالنزاع داخل مجلس إدارة المريخ، لأنه لا يعترف إلا بسلطة رئيس النادي الحالي آدم سوداكال.

وألمح  شداد إلى أن المريخ لا يحكمه نظام أساسي بل تحكمه سلطة الفيفا عبر خارطة  الطريق الموضوعة والمحددة والمقيدة للوضع الإداري بفترة زمنية محددة  بمارس/أذار المقبل.

وأوضح أن السلطة الثانية التي تحكم المريخ، هي  رئيس النادي، لأنه آخر رئيس منتخب وخدمته ظروف جائحة كورونا، للاستمرار في  رئاسة النادي، وهو بالتالي صاحب سلطة لتنفيذ خارطة الطريق.

وواصل:  "الفيفا يعترف بسوداكال، وهو غير معني بانقاسامات وتكتلات ونزاعات أعضاء  مجلسه، لأن المقام ليس مقام نظام أساسي تتحكم فيه الأغلبية بقرارات النادي  في فترته الانتقالية الحالية".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته  لمواجهة هلال الساحل عصر اليوم الإثنين






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الحراس التونسي الفنطاسي والالماني موير يعلنان وصولهما للخرطوم يوم الأربعاء المقبل 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
تسليم مفتاح




â–،  إنتخابات مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في أكتوبر من العام (2017) تعتبر تلخيصاً دقيقاً للحالة التي وصل إليها المريخ الآن والتي تسير بسرعة الصاروخ نحو إنتقال الأمور من العقلانية والتصحيح القانوني إلى أخذ الحق بقانون الغاب وفرض القوّة والإعتماد على دستور (القوي) يأكل (الضعيف).

â–،  الإنتخابات المذكورة صوّت فيها (634) عضواً والرقم المذكور في حد ذاته يعتبر (فضيحة) في تاريخ نادي بحجم جماهيرية المريخ ونعيب زماننا والعيب فينا بكل هذا العزوف عن نيل عضوية النادي التي تؤسس لمبدأ صناعة القرار من قبل الكادر الذي يمتلك الأهلية اللازمة لتحقيق تلك الغاية (بأمر أعضاء النادي).

â–،  خلال إنتخابات أكتوبر (2017) لم يتنافس على مقاعد المجلس سوى الراحل (محمد جعفر قريش) والأستاذ (عوض رمرم) والتنافس المذكور كان على مقعد (نائب الرئيس).

â–،  بإستثناء ذلك فاز جميع أعضاء المجلس الحالي (بالتزكيـــة) بما فيهم الرئيس الحالي المثير للجدل (آدم سوداكال) وهنا يتبادر إلى الذهن سؤال مهم جداً (لماذا سلّم أهل المريخ كيانهم إلى سوداكال وشلّته تسليم مفتاح)؟.

â–،  منصب الرئاسة (بالتزكية)، أمانة المال (بالتزكية)، قدامى اللاعبين والمناشط والأمانة العامة (بالتزكية) فعلى ماذا نتباكى اليوم ونحن نحصد ما زرعناه قبل (ثلاث سنوات) ونيف.

â–،  الفوز (بالتزكية) في جميع المناصب الجوهرية يلخّص وضع المريخ منذ ثلاث سنوات وليس اليوم فقط فمجتمع المريخ نفسه أسهم بشكل كبير في إضعاف ناديه وإيصاله لهذه الحالة من التردّي المريع على كافة الأصعدة.

â–،  ماذا كنتم تتوقعون من عناصر جاءت تحت مظلّة سوداكال (إنت أدفع ونحن نسيّر) والتي كانت حصيلتها مريخ بلا هيبة، مفكك الأوصال منقسم الآراء بفقه (الإنتصار للذات) وليس دستور (إختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى).

â–،  إجتثاث هذا النبت السئ لن يتم بقانون الغاب وإنما بالحصول على عضوية النادي وقفل الباب أمام محاولات سوداكال نفسه لإعادة إنتاج التجربة مجدداً بذات المفاهيم السابقة مع الإعتماد على (كومبارس) جديد عقب رمي طوبة جناح الكندو وأسد.

â–،  لأن الحراك الحالي من قبل ما يسمي (بإتحاد الجماهير) لا يغني أو يسمن من جوع ولنفترض أن مجلس سوداكال رحل بكل زمرته اليوم أو غداً وجاء وتقدّم الصفوف مترشحاً من جديد فهل سيفوز (بالتزكية) مجدداً وبرفقته (كومبارس) جديد؟.

â–،  توحّد الصفوف أمر مهم للغاية فاتركوا المجلس يقضي فترته بخيرها أو شرّها لتكون الجمعية العمومية هى الفيصل في إبعاد تلك العناصر عن إمتطاء جواد المريخ من جديد بدلاً من الحراك الفوضوي الحالي والذي يكرّس لمبادئ سيئة مستقبلاً.

â–،  هذه الجهود يجب أن توجّه إلى التعامل بحنكة مع الوضع الراهن والتجهيز للإنتخابات المقبلة وإستقطاب مترشّحين (عليهم القيمة) للدخول إلى السباق الإنتخابي وليس الإستيلاء على المكتب التنفيذي وإتخاذ قرارات بدون صفة شرعية أو سند قانوني.

â–،  سيواصل سوداكال في (إستجلاب العضوية) حتى موعد إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية وذات الأمر يقوم به الآن جناح علي أسد والكندو والأخير يقول نحن سنعمل على تلبية رغبة الجماهير ونقول للسيّد الكندو بأن الجماهير قالت كلمتها قبل ذلك وطالبتكم بالرحيل ولم تلبو رغباتها.

â–،  لذلك لن ينطلي عليها حديثك العاطفي في برنامج عالم الرياضة أمس الأول بضيافة الزميل رضا الذي أثبت ضعفاً بائناً في إدارة الحوار وتجنّبه توجيه أسئلة جوهرية وحساسة فمحاولتك إيهامنا بأنكم مع الجماهير محاولة بائسة ويائسة.

â–،  ألم يصرّح رفيق دربك علي أسد على الملأ بأن نادي المريخ أكثر نادي مستقر؟.

â–،  الخسارة من فيتا كلوب الكونجولي خسارة طبيعية جداً لوضع المريخ منذ أكتوبر 2017 وتغيير هذا الوضع الإداري القاتم لن يتم إلا بتنظيم الصفوف وتوحيد الأهداف لأن الإستيلاء على المكتب التنفيذي وإقصاء الشخصيات ما هى إلا ضمادات لحظية سينفتق بعدها الجرح مهما طال زمنها.

â–،  الهدف الإستراتيجي الآن بعد عملية (تسليم المفتاح) التي تمت في أكتوبر 2017 هو كيف تنجح مكونات المريخ في إقصاء هذه الشخصيات في عمومية المريخ القادمة وما عدا ذلك الهدف فالحال من بعضه سواء من مجلس سوداكال أو من قبل الذين ينشدون التغيير.

â–،  السيتي يواصل التغريد خارج السرب وبرشلونة يستعيد ماء وجهه أمام إشبيلية بثنائية ديمبلي وميسي.

â–،  يوم كروي حافل إفريقياً وأوروبياً وعربياً بلوزداد والوداد يستضيفان صن داونز وكايز تشيفز الجنوب إفريقيان بتنزانيا وبوركينا فاسو بد رفض السلطات الجزائرية والمغربية دخول الناديين الجنوب إفريقيين لأراضيها.

â–،  في إيطاليا روما الرابع (44 نقطة) يستضيف ميلان الثاني (49 نقطة) هل يستغل الذئاب كبوة (الروسونيري).

â–،  في البريمرليج ليستر والأرسنال في مواجهة مثيرة وإختبار صعب للبلوز أمام مانشستريونايتد.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: الهلال ينجو من كمين الوادي (بجزائية).








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 




ياسر المنا 

خبرات (السجن) هذا حصادها!

• كلما أحاول ان لا اكتب عن هذا الرجل الذي ابتلى به الله المريخ أجد نفسي مضطرا للمواصلة لهول ما يحدث من خراب ودمار وضياع أي فرصة لتصحيح الصورة والمسار في ظل وجوده.
• نلوم أولا أنفسنا على السماح لرجل ظل يدير المريخ من (سجنه) يفعل كل ما يشاء وكما يحلو له الامر ويزين له عقله الذي كان للأسف لا تتجاوز حدود قدرته الحيطان الأربعة التي تحرسه.
• لم يكون له سابق خبرة او معرفة بالعمل الرياضي الذي يؤهله لرئاسة ناد درجة ثالثة ناهيك عن مريخ الملايين صاحب التاريخ العريق والمجد والطموحات التي لا تعرف الحدود.
• اكتسب كل خبراته وهو في سجنه دون ان يعايش حدثا او يرى ملعبا ولأن هناك من كان يدعمه ويزين له ما يفعله من باطل وقرارات عشوائية فخرج بنفس العقلية ليعتقد بأنه أصبح خبيرا.
• حتى وهو خارج السجن ظل بعيدا عن المريخ ومجتمعه ويدير النادي من مكتبه عبر نسيبه ومحاسبه بعد أن ركل الذين جعلوه يدخل التاريخ ويشوه صورة المريخ بالتهم والقضايا التي تطارده.
• لم يفعل يوما امرا صائبا يعكس فهم متطور او تفهم لواجبه وحتى ان فعل يجرده من تأثيره الإيجابي بتصرف اخر يضعف منظومة العمل كلها ويعرضها للانهيار كما يحدث حاليا في دوري الابطال.
• لم يشهد المريخ عبر كل العهود والإدارات التي تعاقبت عليه مثل ما يعشيه اليوم من إدارة منقسمة على نفسها وشخص واحد ينصب نفسه بطلا في المسرح يمارس الهرجلة ويحطم بيده ما يفعله وما وجده قبله.
• صمتت جماهير المريخ ومارس الكبار الفرجة وكل الشواهد كانت واضحة وتؤكد ان خبرات (السجن) لا يمكن ان تصنع مريخا قويا يواصل المسيرة بذات العنفوان وتحافظ على قلعة الهيبة والجمال.
•  ما يحدث اليوم لم يكون مفاجئا ويجب ان لا يستغربه أحد فهو حصاد متوقع عنوانه في إدارة الفريق والتعاقدات والتماطل وتغيير المدربين وشكاوى الفيفا وبهدلة البحث عن ملاعب التدريب.
•   ما فعله هذا الرجل بالمريخ اشبه بالتدمير المتعمد والمتوقع لأنه لم يجد المقاومة القوية ولا الزجر الكافي وكل المعارضة التي كانت ضده لم تتوحد وتجعله يشعر بأن وجوده في ناديها مستحيلا مهما فعل.
• هل نلومه على ضعفه الإداري وقدراته الضعيفة وجعله للمريخ رهينة لسياسته الرعناء ونستمر في الصراخ في وجهه أم نبحث عن حل جذري يضع حدا لهذا العبث وينهي سجن المريخ وادارته بخبرات السجن.؟؟
• لنلوم أنفسنا أولا ونترك الجدل والضجيج ونبدل سياسة معارضته لتكون أكثر قوة واشد أثرا وتأثيرا لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه فكل يوم يمضي على المريخ وهو تحت وصاية الفشل ستزيد المعاناة ويتضاعف الخراب.
• طرق الخلاص من هذا الكابوس واضحة وطرقها معروفة وعلى كل مريخي غيور ان يكتسب العضوية أولا فهي تمنحه شرعية أي تصرف يقوم به عند التصدي لمشروع إدارة ناديه بخبرات السجن.
• المريخ اليوم في حاجة حقيقية لحراك قوي وفعال في شكل ثورة تجعل كل السودان يعرف قيمة وشجاعة جمهور المريخ.
• حان الوقت لينتهي الصمت وينهي كبار النادي تفرجهم على هذه المهازل عبر كل الوسائل المتاحة حتى يستقيم الوضع الإداري ومتى ما استقام سيتعافى المريخ ويعود كما كان وأفضل.
• لن يفيد المريخ الضجر والحزن والضجيج في المواقع ووسائل التواصل الوقت للتعبير عن الولاء والانتماء وعشق الكيان العظيم والجميل.

عصير الكلام

* ما يحدث من تجاوزات في العضوية بدل على العقلية الوسداكالية.
* التحايل والتزوير يجب أن لا يمران مرور الكرام.
* اتحاد الجماهير فكرة رائعة تحتاج المزيد من التجويد.
* ويقولون دوما في الاتحاد قوة.
•  نعيد القول بان خسارة الماضية  المريخ ليس في النتيجة وعدد الأهداف في الشكل والصورة.
• لاعبون كأنهم يلعبون المباريات الكبيرة لأول مرة.
• بعض الأسماء عليها مراجعة حساباتها وتعرف ان الكرة عطاء وحماس ورجولة.
• سوء الإدارة ليس عذرا على سوء الأداء.
• لا يمكن الحكم على النابي ولكن عليه ان يدرك حجم المسؤولية التي تنتظره.
• اللياقة الضعيفة وسوء التنظيم مسؤولية المدرب أولا وأخيرا في ظل صمته على القصور الخطير.
• وحدة جماهير المريخ مطلوبة مع وحدة الأهداف.
• غابت الجماهير عن المدرجات وعليها التعويض في العضوية.
• مع العمل الكبير الجاري في الملعب والاستاد نسأل متى يمكن ان يعود المتشرد لداره.؟
• جهر البروف محمد جلال بالحقيقة يحسب له.
• لا يمكن لأدم وشداد أن يستمرا في هدم المريخ.؟
• مستوى اليوغندي محير.
• نخشى ان نكون شربنا مقلب تسديدة قوية جاءت بالصدفة.
• صحيح الغياب كثير ومؤثر ولكن ليس الى حد تشويه الصورة.
• إذا توفرت الإرادة الجماهيرية غدا سيكون أفضل بعون الله.
• شدوا الهمة وشدوا العزيمة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 



*اسماعيل حسن*
*كتمت............ كتمت!!* 

* يبدو أن الأوضاع في المريخ تسير بسرعة الصاروخ إلى كارثة..
* بعد أن حدث ما حدث عقب مباراة المريخ والأهلي الأخيرة بملعب الهلال، وهاجمت الجماهير مدير الكرة أنس نصر الدين، ثم اقتحمت مساء نفس اليوم معسكر الفريق مطالبة بخروج أنس منه، ها هي الأخبار تتحدث عن اقتحام مجموعة عسكرية للمكتب التنفيذي لإخراج الجماهير المعتصمة داخله بالقوة..
* وتشير هذه الأخبار إلى أن هذه القوة، تابعة لقوات العدل والمساواة..
* وإذا صحت، فإننا لا قدر الله موعودون بتحول الصراع داخل نادي المريخ العظيم من صراع إداري إلى صراع قبلي، يدخل البلاد كلها في نفق مظلم، وينسف جميع المحاولات التي بذلتها ولا تزال تبذلها الحكومة لتحقيق السلام..
* الغريب أن الاتحاد العام المسؤول عن لعبة كرة القدم وانديتها في دولة السودان العظمى، يقف موقف المتفرج من هذه الأحداث، رغم أنه تسبب فيها بتحيز رئيسه الصارخ لسوداكال، الذي ترفض جماهير المريخ استمراره بعد أن انتهت فترة ولايته قبل أربعة أشهر..
* عموماً.... حسب التجارب ومتابعاتنا اللصيقة لهذه الأحداث، فإن هذه الثورة الجماهيرية لن تهدأ إلا إذا تبرع مجلس المريخ مشكوراً، بتسليم الاتحاد العام استقالة مكتوبة، تمكن هذا الأخير من تشكيل لجنة تطبيع، تتولى مهمة تسيير النشاط في المرحلة الحالية، وتفتح الباب أمام الراغبين في اكتساب العضوية على مصراعيه، تمهيداً لعقد جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسي، وعقد الجمعية الانتخابية.. في أقرب فرصة ممكنة..
* أما محاولات آدم سوداكال لتحويل الصراع من إداري إلى قبلي، فهي محاولات مكشوفة الدوافع.. ويكفي لنسفها؛ جلوس قادة اتحاد الجماهير، مع قادة العدل  المساواة، وتوضيح مقاصد ثورتهم... والله المستعان.
*على مين يا سودا* 
* يبدو أن هنالك فئة مغرضة، ترغب في استمرار الأخ آدم سوداكال رئيساً للمريخ رغم أنف جماهيره.. ويبدو أن الحال وصل بها إلى مرحلة اليأس في محاولاتها لفرض هذه الرغبة، فلم تجد وسيلة سوى استثارة مشاعر الشعب السوداني، بفرية توهمه من خلالها بأن دوافع الثورة التي اندلعت ضد سوداكال مؤخراً، 
عنصرية بحتة، ولا علاقة لها بفشله في إدارة أعظم وأكبر ناد في السودان.. وفات عليها أن في دارفور الحبيبة أكبر قاعدة للمريخ.. وأنها لن تنطلي عليها هذه المحاولة للخروج بالصراع من مقاصده المشروعة، إلى مقاصد جهوية تخدم أجندتها.. وقد بادروا بتأكيد ذلك في بيان قوي أكدوا فيه براءتهم من كذلك البيان الخبيث، ووقفتهم مع الحراك الرامي إلى اقتلاع سودا من رئاسة النادي.. 
* أمس وأنا أتصفح في القروبات والمواقع الإلكترونية، أعجبني مقالاً موضوعياً منطقياً وافياً خطه بقروب "صفوة التميز" بالوات ساب، عاشق مريخي واع.. ولأنه اشتمل على كل ما كنت أود أن أقوله في هذا الصدد. فقد رأيت أن افسح له المساحة أدناه في زاوية اليوم، لتعم فائدته.. وهذا نصه:
* لا لتسيس قضية المريخ.. فهو للجميع وليس حكراً على قبيلة ولا حتى على جنسية.. بدليل أن هنالك أصحاب جنسيات غير سودانية كثر، يشجعون المريخ.. وخير مثال حناشي وليديا فرح الجزائريين، وملايين من جمهورية جنوب السودان يدينون بالولاء والحب للزعيم.
* كنا ولا زلنا عندما ندخل للاستاد لنشجع المريخ، وعند إحراز هدف، نجد الجميع لا شعوريا" يعانقون بعضهم البعض في نشوى وفرح.. هذا أسمر، وذاك أبيض بجواره أسود يتضاحكان مع قمحاوي.. وهذا قبطي بجواره مسلم يتقاسمان أكل التسالي... جميعهم جمعهم شئ واحد فقط، هو حب المريخ.. جميعهم يرنو لشيء واحد فقط، هو سمو ورفعة الزعيم.. 
* من هنا لم نفكر يوماً واحداً في من سيدير المريخ.. فقط نفكر في كيف سيدار المريخ.. 
* ليس لجمهور المريخ عداءً مع أحد من جمهور المريخ.. كل ما يهمه أن يري فريقه عملاقاً يزلزل الأرض تحت أقدام الخصوم.. 
* نعم... لا يهمنا لأي قبيلة تنتمي يا سوداكال، تهمنا فقط طريقة إدارتك للنادي، والتي أوردته موارد الهلاك.. 
* إن الكرت الأخير الذي تريد أن تلعب به لإدخال العنصرية في النادي الأول في السودان، لن يمر على جمهور المريخ، فهناك مئات الآلاف من أبناء دارفور الغرة أم خيراً جوه وبره، يدينون بالولاء للمريخ العظيم ويقفون  ضد طريقة إدارتك الفاشلة للمريخ.. 
* احفظ ماء وجهك وارحل يا سوداكال، فلا أحد يؤيد بقاءك في رئاسة النادي.. ولك الشكر.. محمد الحاج أبو الضرغام..
*آخر السطور* 
* ليت السلطات تحقق في مصدر البيان الذي راج في الأسافير بتوقيع تجمع أبناء دارفور، فهو فتنة تمشي على قدمين.. 
* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

ابعاد فريق الكرة عن ثورة الجماهير

* طالب الكثيرون من المريخاب بعدم اقحام فريق الكرة بالمريخ في الحرب والثورة التي يشنها اتحاد جماهير المريخ على المتسلط المكنكش عميل طاغية الاتحاد..
* ما حدث يوم مباراة المريخ والأهلي ويوم التمرين الذي سبق المباراة من هجوم للجماهير على مدير الكرة بالمريخ الشاب أنس نصرالدين.. قيل إنه تطور لصدام مع قائد فريق المريخ أمير كمال وإن قائد المريخ تربطه صلة بمدير الكرة..
* جماهير المريخ أصلاً مستاءة من مدير الكرة بسبب حديثه  للقنوات المصرية عن الجنحة العنصرية للاعب الأهلي محمود كهربة حيث استهون أنس ما حدث رغم إن إدارة الأهلي عاقبت كهربة ورغم أن المريخ تقدم بشكوى ضد اللاعب كهربة بسبب جنحته العنصرية.
* وقيل أيضاً إن جماهير المريخ مستاءة من حديث مدير الكرة في برنامج البحث عن هدف بقناة النيل الأزرق..
* قد تكون لجماهير المريخ أسبابها في المطالبة بابعاد أنس عن إدارة الكرة ولكن طالما أن الأمر يمكن أن يتطور لمشاكل مع قائد الفريق أو اللاعبين.. فالأفضل أن تجمد الجماهير قضيتها مع مدير الكرة.. حفاظاً على الاستقرار وعدم حدوث مشاكل وصدامات مع المحيطين بالفريق واللاعبين.
* القضية الأساسية للجماهير هي الاطاحة بالرئيس الكيري المزروع في النادي عبر ديكتاتور الاتحاد ومن دون أي مسوغ قانوني..
* على الجماهير ابعاد فريق الكرة ومحيطه عن المعركة والتركيز على الرئيس الكيري ورأس الحية في الاتحاد..  
* قال الطاغية لوفد الجماهير الذي اقتحم مباني الاتحاد  إن الرئيس الكيري هو الرئيس الرسمي للمريخ ومعتمد رسمياً لدي الفيفا وإن الاتحاد لن يتعامل إلا معه..
* الطاغية يضحك على عقول الناس ويثبطهم بكلمة (الفيفا) فمتى اعتمد الفيفا الرئيس الكيري؟.. بل ما دخل الفيفا في شئون الأندية..؟ وألم تقولوا إن الأندية مستقلة تدير شئونها بجمعياتها العمومية؟!
* أيها الديكتاتور الطاغية الخبيث عميلك هذا انت رفضت اعتماده رئيساً للمريخ وقلت لن يتم اعتماده إلا عبر الجمعية العمومية للنادي.. قبل أن تستهبل على الجميع وتفرضه كرئيس شرعي بعد أن ضمنته كأداة تحقق أهدافك ومآربك الشخصية الخبيثة.. والمتمثلة في تدمير المريخ وفي نفس الوقت ضمان صوت في انتخابات الاتحاد القادمة.. 
* هل تعتقد إن شعب المريخ مجرد أناس بلهاء أو قطيع من النعاج لتستهبل وتضحك عليهم بقراراتك الخبيثة التي لا علاقة لها بالقانون وتفرضها على الجميع بديكتاتوريتك المقيتة؟!
* عميلك الرئيس الكيري انتهت فترته من قبل خمسة شهور ولكنك فرضته ولفترة إضافية قرابة نصف عام من دون أي مسوغ قانوني.. وحتى نظام 19 الذي تتمشدق به للتمديد لم تتم اجازته حتى اليوم..
* أنت رجل مستهبل وغير صادق تتحدث بأن القانون لا يجيز للاتحاد التدخل في شئون الأندية.. ثم تقوم بتعيين لجنة تطبيع للهلال لفترة أربعة أشهر وبمهام محددة.. وعندما يتم زنقك أمام رجال الفيفا بسبب الكيل بمكيالين ورفضكم تعيين لجنة تطبيع للمريخ تقول هائجاً (لو غلطنا مرة نغلط تاني مرة؟!).
* وحتى لجنة تطبيع الهلال انتهت فترة تكليفها بانقضاء الأربعة أشهر وفشلها في تنفيذ المهام المحددة.. فتأتون مرة أخرى (لتغلطوا عمداً) بالتمديد لها لأربعة أشهر أخرى!!
* أما المريخ فلا ولا ولا لجنة تطبيع له ولو انطبقت السماء على الأرض وإن الرئيس الكيري سيظل في مكانه حتى لو استقال كل زملائه وبقى وحيداً.. وهذا ما قلته بعضمة لسانك لمجموعة الكندو يا مستهبل..
* من المضحكات تقديم مقترح لاتحاد الجماهير ليشاركوا في اجتماع يضم ممثلين للجماهير والرئيس الكيري والطاغية لعلاج موضوع العضوية!!
* قوة عين والله يريدون تمييع الثورة الجماهيرية وخداع قواعد المريخ لتمرير أجندتهم الخبيثة المتعفنة.. ىلكن تلقوها عند الغافل يا معتادي الكذب والخداع والتسويف..
* جماهير المريخ ستلتزم بلجنة العضوية التي يرأسها علي أسد بقرار من مجلس العميل.. أما العضوية الالكترونية التي جاءت بقرار فردي من عميل الطاغية فلا شرعية لها ولن يتقدم عبرها أحد.. وهي فكرة خبيثة لعرقلة اجراءات العضوية الجارية بدار النادي.. وربما أرادوا عبرها حشد عضوية مرتزقة مستجلبة.. واذا تم أي حشد للعضوية المرتزقة عبر الالكترونية فسيتم الطعن فيها للجنة العضوية بالنادي وابطالها..

زمن إضافي

* بحمد الله اقترب استاد المريخ من التجهيز لاستقبال تدريبات الفريق الذي ظل مغترباً وبعيداً عن ملعبه قرابة العامين بسبب اهمال المخرب الفاشل عميل الطاغية..
* نشكر كل أبناء المريخ الخلص في القروبات والأقطاب على العمل الكبير الذي قاموا به بإعادة تعمير الملعب حفظاً لكرامة المريخ التي مرمغها عميل الطاغية في التراب..
* لظروف احترازات الكورونا نتمنى أن يتم احتفال مبسط عند عودة الفريق لملعبه بحضور قادة اتحاد الجماهير ومنع عميل الطاغية من الحضور بعد أن حول قلعة المريخ إلى خرابات.. فلا مكانة له ولن يتم السماح له ليأتي ويسرق عرق أهل الوجعة وأبناء المريخ الحقيقيين..
* غداً يؤدي المريخ مباراته الصعبة مع البحارة.. ونتمنى من اللاعبين أن يرتفعوا إلى مستوى المسئولية بإداء مباراة جادة وقوية تبعث الاطمئنان قبل مواجهة سيمبا الخطيرة يوم الجمعة..
* كنا نريثد أن تكون التشكيلة هي الأساسية والمباراة بروفة لمواجهة سيمبا ولكن ذلك لن يتيسر بسبب اللائحة المخبولة للديكتاتور الطاغية..
* على اتحاد الجماهير عدم التعرض لمدير الكرة.. حتى يكون فريق الكرة ومحيطه بعيداً عن المشاكل كي لا يتأثر سلباً.. 
* ركزوا في ثورتكم على رأس الحية الديكتاتور وتابعه الرئيس الكيري.. فمدير الكرة ملحوق








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ : ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﺴﻮﺩﻛﺎﻝ*






ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ : ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﺴﻮﺩﻛﺎﻝ


ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ – ‏( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻮﺭﻧﻴﻨﻎ ‏)
ﻧﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻟﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺁﺩﻡ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ .
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﺧﺺ ﺑﻪ “ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻣﻮﺭﻧﻴﻨﻎ ” ﺃﻥ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﻛﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻟﻠﺘﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻪ ﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ، ﻣﺆﻣﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻴﺶ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ .
ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻜﻮﻧﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺟﻤﻌﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻣﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ، ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺷﺮﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﺘﻨﻬﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ .
ﻭﺭﺃﻯ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺗﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺘﺄﺟﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻉ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺗﻀﻠﻴﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ، ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻉ ﻭﺻﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺓ .
ﻭﻧﺒﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﺍﺟﺘﻬﺪﻭﺍ ﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻋﻤﻠﻬﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ “ ﻓﻴﻔﺎ ” ﻓﻲ ﺗﻨﻘﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻭﺣﺮﺻﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺴﺨﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغما عن تاكيد استمراريته : 

سوداكال يفاوض عدد من المدربين لخلافة النابي
Hisham Abdalsamad 

دخل رئيس نادي المريخ ادم عبد الله سوداكال في مفاوضات مع عدد من الاسماء لخلافة مدرب الفريق الحالي نصر الدين النابي .

وقال مصدر داخل مجلس سوداكال ان اقالة النابي واردة في اي وقت مشيرا الى ان نتيجة المباراة القادمة امام سيمبا التنزاني ستحدد مدى استمرارية المدرب التونسي على راس الجهاز الفني خلال الفترة القادمة .

يذكر ان سوداكال اتخذ عدة قرارات مؤخرا ابرزها تلك المتعلقة بعودة المعد البدني الالماني موير الى جانب مدرب الحراس التونسي الفطناسي بالاضافة الى التعاقد مع اخصائي علاج طبيعي مصري.

يشار الى ان المصدر اكد ان القرارات التي اتخذت تمت بالتنسيق مع النابي وقد رحب الاخير بمقدم المعد الالماني موير خاصة في ظل شكاوى اللاعبين من تدهور اللياقة البدنية الخاصة بهم نتيجة عدم الاهتمام بها خلال الفترات الماضية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النادي يدشن نظام العضوية الإلكترونية



Hisham Abdalsamad 


دشن نادي المريخ اليوم الأحد الموافق 28-2-2021 العمل بنظام العضوية الإلكترونية وإنطلقت عملية التجديد والإكتساب لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم وسيستمر العمل يومياً لإكتساب وتجديد العضوية .


وكان النظام قد دشن بتجديد عضوية رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال وتجئ الخطوة تنفيذاً لخارطة الطريق المقترحة من قبل الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" والتي أمن عليها النادي وماضي في تنفيذها .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• قمة سلبية بين تشيلسي ومانشستر يونايتد .. وتوتنهام يسحق بيرنلي في ليلة توهج بيل
• آرسنال يوقف زحف ليستر سيتي .. وليفربول يغادر مستنقع الهزائم بالفوز على شيفيلد
• أتلتيكو مدريد عود للانتصارات على حساب فياريال ويطير بصدارة الدوري الاسباني
• سيلتا فيجو من كمين بلد الوليد .. و ريال بيتيس يقتحم منطقة المقاعد الأوروبية
• إنتر ميلان يرسخ صدارته باكتساح جنوى .. ونابولي يكتفي بثنائية في بينيفينتو
• ميلان يخرج فائزًا من وكر الذئاب .. وأتالانتا يفوز على سامبدوريا بالدوري الإيطالي 
• لانس يتعادل بصعوبة مع أنجيه .. وموناكو يتفوق على بريست بالدوري الفرنسي
• يونيون يتعادل مع هوفنهايم.. وأوجسبورج يهزم ماينز في الدوري الالماني
• أياكس يفلت من كمين آيندهوفن بتعادل ايجابي في قمة الدوري الهولندي
• الهلال يمزق شباك الفتح بخماسية.. وتعادل قاتل بين النصر وأبها بالدوري السعودي
• أجاي يقود الأهلي لفوز قاتل على الطلائع في الدوري المصري
• فنربخشة يفوز على طرابزون بهدف ديميتريوس في الدوري التركي
• الوداد المغربي يفترس كايزر تشيفز برباعية في دوري ابطال افريقيا
• برشلونة: بيدري يعاني من إصابة عضلية وسيتم إجراء مزيد من الاختبارات
• مبابي نجم باريس سان جيرمان يغيب عن مباراة بوردو بسبب الإيقاف
• زيدان: فبراير أعاد لنا القليل من الثقة .. أرتيتا: التواجد ضمن فرق القمة صعب 
• كلوب: صلاح لن يذهب إلى أي مكان .. لوكاكو: أنا في لحظة جيدة من مسيرتي
• بيل: أتيت إلى توتنهام للعب بجوار كين وسون .. مدرب أتالانتا: نحن الآن في وضع جيد
• بيكهام: نرغب في التعاقد مع ميسي ورونالدو .. مدافع تشيلسي: اليونايتد سعيد بالتعادل
• مدافع يونايتد: الفار مربك .. سولسكاير يتحسر على ركلة الجزاء: لابد أنني أعمى
• جروس بعد الإقالة: أشعر بخيبة أمل.. وبن طالب سيساعد شالكه
• كلوب: لن نتأهل لدوري الأبطال دون النتائج .. جونز: أهدي هدفي لوالد أليسون
• كونتي: الخيبة الأوروبية ساعدت إنتر .. أرتيتا: المخضرمون قادوا مركبنا للأمام




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* هلال الساحل (-- : --) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 15:45  الملاعب HD  الهلال


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* إيفرتون (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* ضمك (-- : --) الشباب 15:00  KSA 3  الذهاب (1-2)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر (1 : 5) صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا
#ترتيب_المجموعة B : صن داونز (6) مازيمبي (2) الهلال (1) شباب بلوزداد (1)

* الوداد - المغرب (4 : 0) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا
#ترتيب_المجموعة C : الوداد (6) حوريا (4) كايزرشيفس (1) بيترو اتلتيكو (0)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* كريستال بالاس (0 : 0) فولهام
* ليستر سيتي (1 : 3) آرسنال
* توتنهام (4 : 0) بيرنلي
* تشيلسي (0 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد
* شيفيلد يونايتد (0 : 2) ليفربول
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (62) مانشستر يونايتد (50) ليستر سيتي (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (44)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* سيلتا فيغو (1 : 1) بلد الوليد
* قاديش (0 : 1) ريال بيتيس
* غرناطة (2 : 1) إلتشي
* فياريال (0 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (58) برشلونة (53) ريال مدريد (52) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* سامبدوريا (0 : 2) أتلانتا
* كروتوني (0 : 2) كالياري
* أودينيزي (1 : 0) فيورنتينا
* انتر ميلان (3 : 0) جنوى
* نابولي (2 : 0) بينفينتو
* روما (1 : 2) ميلان
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (56) ميلان (52) يوفنتوس (46) أتلانتا (46) روما (44)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* يونيون برلين (1 : 1) هوفنهايم
* ماينز (0 : 1) أوجسبورج
* باير ليفركوزن (1 : 2) فرايبورغ
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (52) لايبزيج (50) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (42) دورتموند (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* موناكو (2 : 0) ستاد بريست
* أنجيه (2 : 2) لانس
* لوريان (2 : 1) سانت إيتيان
* نيم أولمبيك (1 : 1) نانت
* ستاد ريمس (0 : 0) مونبلييه
* ليل (1 : 1) ستراسبورج
* مارسيليا (1 : 1) ليون
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (59) سان جيرمان (57) ليون (56) موناكو (55) ميتز (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* الرائد (4 : 0) العين
* القادسية (1 : 4) الاتحاد
* الفتح (2 : 5) الهلال
* النصر (2 : 2) أبها
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (41) الهلال (39) الاتحاد (35) الاهلي (35) التعاون (31)


..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ي  مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع الثاني عشر هلال الساحل يواجه المريخ العاصمي عصر  اليوم على ارضية إستاد الهلال.. المريخ يسعى للفوز ومشاركة الهلال في  الصدارة بالوصول إلى النقطة (25).. بينما يسعى هلال الساحل إلى الخروج من  دوامة الخسائر وتحسين مركزه بعد التراجع الكبير على مستوى النتائج في  الأسابيع الماضية..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليكم جدول ترتيب مجموعات دوري ابطال افريقيا بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثانية..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 



جعفــر سليمــــان

تباً لكل عنصري يمزق أحشاء الوطن! 
======================    

تعتبر العنصرية بكل أوجهها، من الكبائر التي تنكرها كل الأديان السماوية، ولا تعترف بها كل المنظمات الدولية، ولا تتقبلها النفس البشرية السوية، لأنها تعني في أبسط معانيها تجريد آخر من آدميته، بسبب الجنس والنوع والقبيلة أو أي تمييز آخر! 
وأصبح العالم الآن يتحدث عن العنف المبني على النوع، ومن ضمن ذلك التمييز العنصري، ومحاولة شق صف الإنسانية بمثل هذه التصرفات الرعناء التي لا تعني غير التخلف في أوضح صوره. 
يبدو أن سوداكال فقد كل شيء، وأصبح وجوده بالمريخ لا علاقة له بالرياضة بكل صفاتها السمحة، وبدأ في إستخدام أوراق خاسرة، تضاعف حالة الغضب عليه، ولا يمكن أن تمثل له إنقاذا من ثورة جمهور المريخ الظافرة بإذن الله تعالى. 
ما حدث خلال اليومين الماضيين، من تدخلات لا تمت للرياضة بصلة، يعني أن هناك إنحدار مخيف، وإنزلاق أمني قادم بسبب تصرفات سوداكال الرعناء، والذي بكل أسف يجد حماية من شداد الذي يفترض أن يجرده من منصبه بعد أن نزع إلى سلوكيات عنصرية، وهي سلوكيات تعتبر من الكبائر لدى الفيفا. 
وما يجعلنا نذهب مباشرة لإتهام سوداكال بأنه خلف التصرفات العنصرية المتخلفة التي حدثت خلال اليومين الماضيين، هو أنه ليس هناك طرف ثالث في الخلاف الدائر الآن بنادي المريخ! 
الطرف الأول هو جمهور المريخ ممثلا في إتحاد الجمهور ، ككيان جامع ضم بين أطرافه كل الكيانات التشجيعية في تلاقي نادر لم يحدث أن مر على نادي المريخ على المدى الغريب. 
والطرف الثاني هو سوداكال وجوقته الفاشلة، وهو من ظل يتوهم أن الصراع معه صراع قائم على الأيدلوجيات، أو على القبيلة وغيرها من إعتقادات باطلة لا أثر لها ولا وجود إلا في عقل مريض أدمن الفشل. 
إذن ليس هناك إي طرف آخر يمكن أن ترسل له إتهامات مباشرة بإثارة النعرات العنصرية والتهديد بتحويل ساحة المريخ إلى ساحة حرب حقيقية، غير سوداكال هذا، فهو الوحيد الذي يأتي بمثل تلك التصرفات الخرقاء. 
نقول لهذا المتوهم، أن المريخ تحديدا، دون كل المؤسسات الرياضية بالسودان، مثل أبهى وأجمل صور التعايش السلمي، بين الأديان وجمع بين أطرافه كل أطياف السودان المختلفة دون تمييز أو فصل بين هذا وذاك. 
ولم يدر بخلد مريخي ذات يوم أن نظر إلى أخوته من أي زاوية أخرى بخلاف زاوية الحب لهذا العشق العجيب، الذي لم يعرف سوداكال سره، ولن يعرف لأنه غير مؤهل لذلك، بل أنه أتى المريخ عن طريق الخطأ فهو ليس منا ولا يشبه أهل المريخ في شيء. 
قالها القبطان حاج حسن عثمان، وصارت من المؤثرات بالمريخ ..أن صلة المريخي بأخيه المريخي أكبر من صلة الرحم، فهل يفهم سوداكال مثل هذه المآثر التي خلدها تأريخ المريخ العريق. 
حتما أننا نحدثه بلغة لا يفهمها، فلغة أهل المريخ ..هي لغة الحب والتسامح والتلاقي ..وليس من بيينا عنصري متخلف، أو إنسان تحتشد دواخله بالعقد التي لا حل لها مطلقا ..ولن !! 
هنا المريخ يا هذا ..حيث تذوب كل الجهويات، وتختفي القبلية البغيضة، وتتراقص جدائل نيله على إمتداد مساحاته جزلى ..تسقي هذا من أبيض هادي، وذاك من أزرق هادر ..ويلتقيان في مسرى الحب والتسامح والجمال. 
دعاوى التمييز العنصري وحدها ..سبب في إطاحة سوداكال وإلى الأبد بل وقذفه خارج البيت الرياضي لأنه سيدخل ممارسات ربما تسببت في إزهاق أرواح الأبرياء، في سبيل أن يبقى هو رئيسا لنادي المريخ غصباً عن إرادة أهله. 
في نقاط 
يخوض النجوم جولة ساخنة أمام هلال الساحل، تعتبر هي المدخل الرئيسي لجولة الفريق أمام سيمبا التنزاني. 
الأوضاع حول الفريق وبالنادي عموماً خانقة، ولا تساعد النجوم على التركيز، والسبب في المقام الأول والأخير هذا الشخص الغريب المسمى سوداكال. 
برغم ذلك نأمل أن لا يتأثر النجوم بما يحدث من حولهم، كما كان في الفترات الماضية! 
هل صحيح أن اللاعب الشاب عماد الصيني أجبر على العودة للعب برغم إصابته!! 
المريخ فعلا يحتاج إلى شراسة الصيني ومعرفته الجيدة بمهام وظيفة المحور ولكن ليس على حسات صحته وسلامته. 
لا مهادنة و تصالح يا (إتحاد الجماهير) ..فهل تسمعوننا ..لا مهادنة ولا تصالح.!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المريخ يختتم تحضيراته امس لمواجهة هلال الساحل عصر اليوم  *



بواسطة : المسالمة


اختتم فريقنا الأول لكرة القدم تدريباته لمواجهة هلال الساحل عصر اليوم بملعب استاد الهلال. 


أدى فريق الكرة تدريبه تحت إشراف التونسي نصر الدين النابي عصر امس بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري، و شهد المران ظهور عماد الصيني بعد وصوله من القاهرة التي أجرى فيها رحلة علاجية، كما اكتفى الصيني بالجري حول الملعب


يدخل الزعيم مباراة الغد و هو في المركز الثاني برصيد 22 نقطة حصدها من 10 مواجهات، فيما يجلس هلال بورتسودان في المركز السابع برصيد 17 نقطة حصدها من 12 مباراة.

يسعى أبناء المدرب نصر الدين النابي لتحقيق الفوز في مباراة الغد لكسب دفعة معنوية قبل المعركة الأفريقية القادمة من الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات و التي يواجه فيها فريقنا الاول سيمبا التنزاني في الخامس من مارس بملعب إستاد الهلال بأمدرمان. 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هوبير فيلود يرافق الهلال للجزائر بطلب من شداد

  عقدت "لجنة تطبيع" نادي الهلال إجتماعاً تنويراً مع البروفيسور "كمال حامد  شداد" رئيس الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم، حيث تم تنويره بمخرجات النظام  الأساسي الجديد بنادي الهلال، بحسب ما ذكره المكتب الإعلامي للنادي.

 وذكر النادي ان "لجنة التطبيع" وافقت خلال اللقاء على طلب رئيس الإتحاد  بمرافقة المدرب الفرنسي "هوبير فيلود" المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني لبعثة  الهلال المغادرة إلى الجزائر بطائرة خاصة لإنهاء بعض الأمور الهامة التي  تخص المدرب الفرنسي.

 يذكر أن "شباب بلوزداد" الجزائري يستضيف الهلال السوداني يوم الجمعة  القادم لحساب المرحلة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية من أبطال  إفريقيا.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						صن داونز  الجنوب إفريقي يدكّ حصون شباب بلوزداد الجزائري 

  ماميلودي صن داونز


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن مباريات المجموعة الثانية التي تضم الهلال السوداني ومازيمبي الكنغولي من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.
حقق صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي فوزًا ساحقًا، الأحد، على نظيره شباب  بلوزداد الجزائري بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جرت لحساب  المرحلة الثانية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.




وأحرز  أهداف صن داونز ثيمبا زواني”5â€³، بيتر شالوليلي”48â€³، ثيمبا زواني”55â€³،  وليبوهانغ مابوي”75â€³، وكريمت”89â€³، فيما سجّل لشباب بلوزداد اللاعب أمير  سعيود في الدقيقة الـ”44â€³.
وحاز ممثل جنوب إفريقيا في البطولة الإفريقية على النقطة الـسادسة، فيما توقف ممثل الجزائر في نقطةٍ وحيدةٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* السوباط يعد بثورة تصحيحية بنادي الهلال
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اكد رئيس لجنة تطبيع الهلال هشام السوباط انه هناك قرارات تصحيحية تجاه العمل الفني والاداري بنادي الهلال 

وقال السوباط، عبر صفحته على "فيسبوك": "قد يحسب البعض صبرنا ضعفا، وأن عدم  اتخاذ قرارات قوية وفورية، تهاون، وما علموا أن أهون شيء عندنا، كان اتخاذ  القرارات، وتمنعنا عن ذلك متعللين بعسى ولعل".

واستدرك ملمحا إلى تعادل الهلال مع مازيمبي، في دوري أبطال إفريقيا: "لكن  للأسف، لم يحدث ما كنا نأمل ونرجو، وازداد الأمر سوءًا، حتى طفح الكيل وبلغ  السيل الزبى".

وأردف: "لذلك كان لزاما علينا، اتخاذ قرارات قوية ومفصلية وشاملة، في جميع  مواقع الخلل ومواضع التقصير، دون استثناءات، ولا كبير على التصحيح، ولا ثمن  أغلى من الهلال، وقد قيل إن آخر العلاج الكي".

وأضاف أنهم وعدوا الجماهير بالإصلاح "وها هم يحترمون هذا الوعد، والرائد لا يكذب أهله".

وختم السوباط: "فترقبوا قراراتنا في الأيام القادمة، والتي ستأتيكم تباعا،  ولن تتوقف حتى ينصلح حال الهلال.. وأنا على ثقة بأن هذه القرارات ستسعدكم،  وتشفي صدوركم، لأنها نابعة من نبضكم، وخارجة من وجدانكم، ومتسقة مع ما  تأملون".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“باج نيوز” يزيح الستار عن مدرب الهلال السوداني الجديد








الخرطوم: باج نيوز

إقالة زوران سيتمّ الإعلان عنها.
أمنّ نادي الهلال السوداني على التعاقد مع المدرب المصري، حمادة صدقي،  لقيادة الفريق فنيًا في المرحلة المقبلة، وفقًا لما كشفت مصادر موثوقة  لـ”باج نيوز”.



وقالت المصادر الموثوقة لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ المصري حمادة صدقي، سيصل إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، الأربعاء.
وأشارت إلى أنّه برز اتّجاهًا في لجنة تطبيع الهلال بمغادرة المدرب  المصري إلى الجزائر للإشراف على الفريق في مباراته أمام شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري.
ويحلّ الهلال السوداني ضيفًا على شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، الجمعة، ضمن المرحلة الثالثة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* القيصر ناصر بابكر يكتب :-

#رسالة في بريد #اتحاد_الجماهير
أي نداء أو مناشدة لسوداكال ومجلسه للرحيل لن تجدي لأن كل الشواهد تثبت أن مصلحة المريخ لا تعنيهم وأن هذا الرئيس لم يكتفي بصنوف الذل والعذاب التي اذاقها للمريخ ويطمح للمزيد بدورة انتخابية جديدة يعمل بكل السبل للترتيب لها .. وعلى الرغم من أن أوجه الفشل الإدارية في كل الملفات وعلى مدار ثلاث سنوات فاقت حد الوصف، إلا أن محصلة فريق الكرة على مدار تلك السنوات تعتبر أشبه بالإعجاز في ظل السوء الإداري، وما كان للمريخ أن يظفر بالممتاز لثلاث نسخ متتالية ويبلغ نصف نهائي أقوى نسخة للبطولة العربية ويصل لمرحلة المجموعات الموسم الحالي رغم تراكم الإخفاقات واحاطة مقومات الفشل بالفريق إحاطة السوار بالمعصم، ما كان لتلك النتائج والنجاحات أن تتحقق لولا التفاف أحباء المريخ في كل مكان بالعالم حول ناديهم وذلك من ناحية، ومن أخرى وهو العامل الأهم عزل فريق الكرة عن الصراعات التي ما فارقت الديار طوال تلك السنوات ..

لذا، تجدني في غاية الأسف لما يحدث خلال الساعات الأخيرة التي تم نقل الصراع خلالها إلى محيط الفريق وشابت خلالها #الثورة المطلوبة على سوداكال ومجلسه جوانب سلبية تشوه صورتها، على رأسها إقحام الفريق في الصراع وهو توجه خطير ويمكن أن يقود لما لا يحمد عقباه ليس في حاضر المريخ فحسب بل في مستقبله كذلك لأنه يؤطر لسنة سيئة للحد البعيد في قادم سنوات الكيان،  إذ أن فريق الكرة يفترض أن يكون #خط_احمر في كل زمان ومكان ويفترض أن يحرص الكل على جعله بعيداً عن أي صراع.

والجانب السلبي الآخر الذي لا أتفق معه هو مطاردة #موظفين بالنادي ومحاولة طردهم #بالقوة والموظف مهما كانت درجة سوءه فينبغي أن لا يكون هدفا للجماهير لأن هنالك #مجلس_ادارة قام بتعيينه واستعان بخدماته وهو الذي يطلب منه تنفيذ أي عمل وذات المجلس هو المعني بمتابعة وتقييم عمل الموظفين، وبالتالي، حتى حال كان #انس_نصرالدين أسوأ مدير كرة في العالم ولو كان #زاكي_الدين_الصادق أسوأ منسق اعلامي في العالم و#موظفي المكتب التنفيذي كانوا الأسوأ، فجميعهم لا يمكن تحميلهم وزر استعانة سوداكال ومجلسه بخدماتهم والتمسك باستمرارهم وطالما أن #الثورة الحالية تسعى للإطاحة بمجلس سوداكال والوصول إلى مجلس أفضل، فالواجب التركيز على الهدف والعمل على إسقاط المجلس وعدم معاقبة ومطاردة الموظفين بجريرة إخفاقات ومساوئ إدارة سوداكال وعلينا أن لا ننسى أن أي مجلس قادم سيكون له صلاحيات اختيار من يشاء من موظفين.

وجود الكندو وأسد كجزء رئيسي من الحراك الحالي وكلاهما من أبرز أعضاء مجلس سوداكال في الوقت الذي يطارد فيه الموظفين من أبرز تناقضات #الثورة الحالية، واقحام الفريق في الحراك من أبرز مساوئها، لذا اعود لما بدأت به "البوست" واجدد القول أن مناشدة سوداكال للإنسحاب من المشهد المريخي والاكتفاء بما الحقه بالنادي من خراب لن يكون نداء مجديا لذا فإنني أناشد #اتحاد_الجماهير واكرر لهم المناشدة بإبعاد فريق كرة القدم عن #الثورة وترك #الموظفين في حالهم وتركيز #الثورة بالكامل ضد المجلس حتى يتم اقتلاعه.
#ابعدوا_الفريق_عن_الصراع_ضد_المجلس
#لا_للاعتداء_على_الموظفين
#دعوا_الفريق_ينعم_بالهدوء
#نقل_الصراع_لمحيط_الفريق_سنة_سيئة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الإنتاج الحربي يفتح النار على صدقي

  انتقد "أشرف عامر" رئيس نادي الإنتاج الحربي، قرار "حمادة صدقي" بالرحيل  عن الفريق قبل "5" أيام من المباراة المقبلة للفريق في الدوري.

 وقال "عامر" في تصريحات لقناة "أون تايم سبورتس" : "فوجئنا بقرار رحيل  حمادة صدقي، لا يوجد أي سبب لهذا القرار وكان من الممكن تأجيله لأن لدينا  مباراة بعد خمسة أيام، أرى أنه تصرف لا يليق بالتأكيد".

 وأضاف: "لن نستطيع إجبار حمادة صدقي على البقاء مع الفريق وما باليد حيلة،  نتفق حاليًا مع أحمد كشري لتولي مهمة تدريب الفريق في الفترة المقبلة".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر لزول سبورت : مجلس التطبيع بنادي الهلال يعفى كل من مدير الكره "عبدالمهيمن الأمين " و الفاضل حسن اضافة "محمد بشير" المحلل الفني من مناصبهم...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



      هام وعاجل ويعمم لكل القروبات وصفحات المريخ بكل وسائط التواصل الاجتماعي ..
جماهير الزعيم الصفوة نحيكم ونحي فيكم رحما لاينقطع عن زعيم الاندية صاحب الارث التليد  والمبادئ الراسخة التي لا تغيرها المتغيرات ولا تدنسها عوارض الاحداث والشخوص ..
جماهير المريخ الوفية ...
قام نفرا منكم تحركه لواعج الحسرة على ما ال اليه الوضع بمريخنا الزعيم من دسائس ومؤامرات وتخريب ودمار في الاصول الثابتة واحلام الجماهير التي ظلت لسنوات تلوك الصبر وتبحث عن مخرج للزعيم من هذه المهلكة التي اوهنته كثيرا حتى ذاق مزلة الهزيمة داخل ارضه ..
كوكبة من اخوانكم جلسوا وتفاكروا واستعرضوا الشارد والوارد من المشاكل والحلول بمكتب الحبيب صفوت قاسم الذي اصبح غرفة لعمليات انقاذ المريخ من براثن الفشل والفساد وبحضور الاخوة متوكل احمد علي ..خالد زروق ..مرتضى بتري ..عوض الجيد  سليمان ..الزاكي عبدالقادر ..امير ابو طه ..وحضور على الهاتف عصام الحاج  ..
خلص الاجتماع الى دعوة كافة جماهير المريخ ممثلة في كبار المريخ واقطابه وروابط مشجعيه واعلامه وقطاعاته القانونية للقاء جامع يوم الثلاثاء بامدرمان الساعة الخامسة مساء بصالة قولدن قيت حيث يستضيف ابن المريخ البار حسن ادريس اهله من القبيلة الحمراء ليقرروا في شان المريخ بعد ان تحول بفضل المجلس الفاشل الى معترك ودخول حركات مسلحة بغرض ارهاب اهل المريخ بحجة انها تتبع للعدل والمساواة والتي نثق في انها بريئة من هذه الفئة المنتحلة لاسمها ومن هنا نناشد الوطني الغيور دكتور جبريل ابراهيم التحقيق في هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة التي لم تشهدها بلادنا من قبل ...
نناشد انحاد جماهير المريخ الذي توافقنا عليه قائدا لمعركة الخلاص ان يستنفر كل جماهير المريخ لتقول كلمتها الاخيرة والحاسمة اما ان نكون اولا نكون فاننا في المريخ لا نعرف غير هذين الخيارين ...
وعشت يامريخ موفور القيم









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة واحدة في الممتاز الليلة




المريخ يواجه هلال الساحل عصرا بإستاد الهلال


تقام اليوم مباراة واحدة في بطولة الدوزي الممتاز في تمام الساعة الـ3:45م بملعب إستاد الهلال يلتقي فيها هلال الساحل بالمريخ في مباراة مؤجلة من الجولة الـ12 للمنافسة يدخلها المريخ وهو برصيد 22 نقطة ويسعي لتحقيق الفوز والتساوي مع الهلال في الصدارة وإستغلال تعثر الهلال امام الوادي نيالا اما هلال الساحل فله 17 نقطة ويبحث عن الإنتصار للحاق بفرق المقدمة .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيروس كورونا يجتاح "الـمــريــخ" ويؤزم موقف النابي

post
تشير متابعات "سبورتاق" إلى أن الأوضاع  الفنية بفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ قد تأزمت أكثر بإنضمام مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين إلى قائمة الغيابات بداعي المرض وذلك قبل مباراة اليوم أمام "هلال الساحل" في الممتاز، وموقعة "سيمبا" الأفريقية السبت المقبل.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن "فيروس كورونا" إجتاح فريق الكرة بالمريخ حيث خضع الخماسي: "السماني الصاوي، عبدالرحمن كرنقو، التكت، عمار طيفور، سعيدي شيونيه" لمسحة أمس جاءت نتيجتها إيجابية قبل أن يخضعوا لمسحة ثانية ينتظر أن يتم استلام نتيجتها خلال اليوم.

كما يعاني الثنائي "أمير كمال" و"تمبش" من وعكة صحيّة منذ الأيام التي سبقت مباراة "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي والتي شاركا خلالها بعد حقنهما بمسكنات للألم، ونفس الأمر ينطبق على "بكري المدينة" الذي تماثل للشفاء وشارك في تدريب الفريق بالأمس فيما تواصل غياب "صلاح نمر" بعد الراحة التي مُنحت له عقب إصابته خلال مباراة "الأهلي المصري".

وتتنظر الأحمر جولة هامة برسم أبطال إفريقيا لحساب المرحلة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الأولى أمام "سيما التنزاني" يوم السبت المقبل على ملعب "الجوهرة الزرقاء".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول توماس موير


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقاء مع مدرب المريخ الأسبق/ #المسلمي



#مجلة_النخبة












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
 بابكر سلك

نقطة عشة الجبل ونقطة الهلال 




*المشهد في المريخ بقى زي المشهد بدايات الحركات 
*تجمعات ووسوسات 
*إسقاط لكل الرايات لأجل راية واحدة 
*وشعار 
*تسقط بس 
*وفي حال نجاح الثورة 
*قد ينزوي تجمع المهنيين الحالي 
*ويترك الأمر للحرية والتغيير 
*وتظهر الكيمان من جديد 
*وقد يصل الأمر لضم (الحركات) في محاولة لبسط السلام بالكيان 
*بالذات بعد ظهور تعبير قبيح يقول بأن  مجتمع المريخ يحارب الوجود الدارفوري 
*كل الأسلحة المشروعة وغير المشروعة استعملها ساسا 
*حتى كرت العنصرية القبيح 
*قبيح يا آدم 
*فالمريخ عمره العامر لم يفرق بين ناسو على أساس عرقي أو جهوي أو ديني أو جندري 
*يكفي أن سيدة فرح رمز يشار إليه بالبنان 
*وأن سعدية عبد السلام شعار على الشفاه مقدس ومحترم 
*كيف يقول البعض إن المريخ يحارب وجود أبناء دارفور 
*والديمقراطية التي خرجت للشارع من نادي المريخ كان يؤمها شباب يهتف 
*يا مغرور كل البلد دارفور 
*والآن ينقسم المجلس على نفسه 
*مجموعة آدم التي يواليه عليها عمر محمد عبد الله وأحمد مختار 
*فهل أحدهما من الفاشر والآخر من نيالا؟؟؟؟
*وحتي مجموعة المجلس الأخرى التي يتزعمها علي أسد 
*علي أسد هذا من منصوركتي أم من تنقاسي؟؟؟؟
*لم يوفق الذين حاولوا الإحتماء خلف جدار العنصرية الواهن 
*ولعل ذلك التصريح يبشر بالرحيل 
*فالرؤساء لما يجيبوا خارجيات 
*معناها الدرب راح ليهم
*ولكن 
*هل من حقنا أن نتوقع هذا الاتحاد بعد تحقق الهدف؟
*أم لكم دينكم ولي دين بعد الفكاك؟؟؟
*وهل نستبعد تضامن فصيل وتحالفه مع سودا في الإنتخابات حال قيامها ضارباً بالبقية عرض الحائط؟
*ابقوا معنا
*ولكن 
*هل من حقنا ان نتوقع هذا الاتحاد بعد تحقق الهدف؟
*ام لكم دينكم ولي دين بعد الفكاك؟؟؟
*وهل نستبعد تضامن فصيل وتحالفه مع سودا في الانتخابات حال قيامها ضاربا بالبقية عرض الحائط؟
*ابقوا معنا
*المهم 
*العلاقة بين نقطة عشة الجبل ونقطة الهلال شنو؟؟؟
*الطيب الفرق بين نقطة عشة الجبل ونقطة الهلال شنو؟
*أوريكم
*نقطة عشة الجبل جابت نيسان باترول ونقطة الهلال الترابه ما جايباها
*المهم 
*العضوية في المريخ 
*هنا نقطة وهنا شرطة 
*وحركات 
*ولا يصح إلا الصحيح 
*قانون كهيه بالكل باجا 
*ولا تمديد 
*عذاب شديد 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*جنيهنا العام عبر ولا حتل يا والينا؟!
*كان حتل قول لينا 
*ما كتير على ربه يا أخينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال كان حتل مافي داعي لإعلام شرعي لأنو المرحوم تركة ما عندو 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

